# Whole chickens



## manther21 (Aug 12, 2008)

So I found a supplier that had "chicken pieces" $.40/lb. I was super stoked and bought 45 lbs. The guy told me that there may/may not be bones in the box. 

When I got it home...it was frozen whole chickens...

Do any of you give half or whole chickens for a full day meal? Half would be close, but I'm not sure it would be enough bone.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I would cut them up, separate, and weigh them since each chicken will not be equal in weight, amount of organs, and bone. It'll be a days work and a pain, but well worth it that cheap


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I think it would be fine to give half or whole, depending on how much your dog needs. Just consider it a balanced meal in itself.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would also cut them up, keep frozen until I want to feed~ and then cut into about 1# meals. Depends on the size, but a leg 1/4 can weigh a pound, and a half chicken would be a huge meal. I like to feed 2x's a day, though at about a # a meal.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Nothing wrong with feeding a whole chicken. My dogs are smaller and I used to give them each a half chicken. Yep, got the cleaver out and cut it down the spine.

Only once did I give my female a whole chicken; it was her first birthday. Took her about 15 minutes to eat the whole thing. She didn't get much food the next day, though.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

BlackPuppy said:


> Only once did I give my female a whole chicken; it was her first birthday. Took her about 15 minutes to eat the whole thing. She didn't get much food the next day, though.


ok, this picture is officially one of my favorites now. :laugh:

I love how they grab their chicken pieces and take them somewhere else to eat them, but it's adorable seeing her with the whole chicken!
I bet she had a very very happy birthday.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

lol that's a funny picture!


----------

